# New member from KY



## huntress 907 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and archery. This will be my first year hunting deer.
I've been hog,squirrel,and turkey hunting. The season is open Here in Kentucky but it's way to hot. I can't wait to go out!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome To AT!!


----------



## lightsnsirens (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome aboard!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome To AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* huntress 907. Have fun here.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT...:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:

:wav:


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

First off - welcome! Second, where in KY are you located? I am a fellow Kentuckian and am curious where you hail from.

Bill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bears a beast (Sep 17, 2009)

welcome to AT, I'll Be in kentucky Next Thursday. I can't waite


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome my fellow KYian...What part of KY u from? I live in Larue County. 

Been nice weather and been seeing deer and turkeys in the late evening.


----------



## kyarrowslinger (May 18, 2005)

Welcome!! I hail from Bell Co., what part of KY are you located in? Good luck this year.


----------



## huntress107 (Sep 24, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Welcome my fellow KYian...What part of KY u from? I live in Larue County.
> 
> Been nice weather and been seeing deer and turkeys in the late evening.


I'm from campbell county.


----------



## huntress107 (Sep 24, 2009)

kyarrowslinger said:


> Welcome!! I hail from Bell Co., what part of KY are you located in? Good luck this year.


I'm from campbell county.Thanks for the luck,I'm going to need it.


----------



## huntress107 (Sep 24, 2009)

wam6187 said:


> First off - welcome! Second, where in KY are you located? I am a fellow Kentuckian and am curious where you hail from.
> 
> Bill
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm from campbell county


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

huntress107 said:


> I'm from campbell county


Yeah? Me too. I live in Alexandria.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

